# Checking out a Charbroil Big Easy Beer Can Chickens



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

The first thing I'm gonna say is I'm glad this video is done and tho not perfect I ain't messing with it anymore. This was the hardest most pain in the but video I ever made. I had to try it a few different days cus I lost sunlight and the wife at times was not actually filming. Then the upload has been a pain in the tail. Now at the end credits there is noise. Oh well...cope. But I digress


I bought a Charbroil Big Easy Oil-less Turkey Fryer from my local Lowes for $125.00. Brought the 30lb box home and in about 20 minutes I had it put together and ready to go. As with all Charbroil products it's well made and a good price and I was not disappointed in it's construction in any way.

They said to oil up the stainless steel inner chamber and season it for 15 minutes before cooking. I did and the pot became a nice bronze color.

So far I have cooked [2] Turkey Breasts and [2] Oven Stuffer Roaster Chickens and I really like the Big Easy. It cooks great and is very easy for sure. I can see making some basket mods to get more meat in but other than that it's great. I plan to do some Beef Roasts, Pork Loins and even try a Boston Butt in the thing. If I make the right rack I bet I could cook a Meatloaf in it too!

The clean up is very easy with wiping out the inner barrel and the wire rack. It has a drip pan I put a small aluminum pan in and caught the drippings and made gravy but that's not in this video.

<object classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="437" height="370" id="viddler"><param name="movie" value="http://www.viddler.com/player/84bf5e90/"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><embed src="http://www.viddler.com/player/84bf5e90/" width="437" height="370" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" name="viddler"></embed></object>


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like a good product..


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the review Mike.

I have a few questions that I would appreciate your thoughts on.

I am concerned about using a maverick probe inside the unit because of high heat.  Did you experience any issues with that ?  

What temp is the unit cooking at ?

Does the taste of the skin and meat resemble fried ?

This is quite different from smoking a bird.  I noticed that you took temps from the breast.  180 would be a good temp in the thigh but I would be looking for 170 in the breast ( If it were me ).  Did you take temps from the breast and thigh ? 

Do the temps measured from different areas vary like they would when smoking ?

The bird looks great and I hope to have one of those units soon.  

Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> 1] I am concerned about using a maverick probe inside the unit because of high heat.  Did you experience any issues with that ?
> 
> 2] What temp is the unit cooking at ?
> 
> ...



1] The Big Easy came with a standard Meat Thermometer to be stuck in the top and left throughout cooking. I used it the first time and the turkey breast was a lil overdone so I bought a $29.00 Charmglow Remote thermometer from Home Depot. I never used one or owned one before so  I used it in the high heat and didn't have a problem at all.

2] It has to be higher then 350 degrees cus it cooks in about a 1/3 of the time as Oven Roasting. I did use my inferred/lazer beam thermometer used in Automotive diagnoses to use. I checked the stainless inner chamber pot walls and found them to be between 450-500 degrees.

3] Man the skin is chrispy fried just like a Deep Fryer. YUM!

4] Sometimes but this time just the Breast

5] I didn't check but my guess is there would still be a variation in temps.

The thing gets FIVE COWS for sure!
 [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 1, 2007)

If I say Kenny out loud...will he raise his beer every time too?  

Chicken looked good, Mike...how much longer did it take using that item vs. deep frying?


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

Great review Mike...did Kenny ever drink that beer....inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang it, I wanted close ups of the skin!

Kenny Rocks!  He's a shoo in for the best supporting actor in
a bbq video award.


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice product.  I wish you would have had the camera closer to the cooking. The noise at the end happens sometimes on viddler. How long would a big turkey take? 10 minutes a lbs. also? Your yard looks nice. Is that dog a chijuajua?  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

lol
Yes Greg if you say Kenny's name he will raise his beer for sure. It's Amazing...it's the Mirrors. Deep Frying I believe is 4 minutes a Pound for Turkey and this was about 10. You got by Internal temp more than time and I have not cooked enough to know times yet.

Kenny didn't drink the beer in the chicken's butt, but trust me we tossed back a few pops that day.

Sorry for no close ups of the skin but the video shows the color and trust me it was crispy and great. Kenny is the best guy you can have around cooking. He helps and jest lets you do yer thing while he is learning and cleaning and stuff. One of my BEST friends. I had to pay him a dollor cus you can hear him say.."it does look good" after we open the lid. lol

Sapo by the time I got to this clip after 3 days of trying to tape this I was done. In the second day clip I picked up the cooker and aimed it into the camera to see the burners. Problem was I poured the drip pan of about 1.5 cups of turkey drippings down my leg and all over my deck. lol I laughed it off and got clean and tried again but Chele didn't have the camera working right.
 :roll: 

The directions say 10 minutes a pound for Turkey but they say go by internal temp.

Yes, the dog is my Son Tony and his G/F and is a taco bell dog. I have a Chesapeake Bay Retriever named Skipjack laying around there somewhere. Good dog.

Thanks guys
peace
<><


----------



## 007bond-jb (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a great review of the product Mike. So it doesn't smoke, it's an outdoor roaster or a convection type cooker?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

It's an outside Roaster / Inferred Cooker is what it is I guess.

Like I said I like the thing.

Glad ya liked the Review.

peace
<><


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey I submitted my review to Charbroil and they posted it on their site.
http://charbroilgrilling.com/?p=27#comment-30123

That's pretty cool and that site has some good recipes too.

peace

Update EDIT: CB at "Sizzle on the Grill" just called and loved my video and Charbroil gear and said he wants to arrange for me to be a Featured Cook on their site and do some interviews, more video and Recipes. Woooo FRICKING Hoooooooo!!!! Any time a country boy can get National Exposure and not be on the cover of the Equirer it's a good thing.

I didn't make a new thread or add to this I just edited with new information for ya'll that don't like me talking about myself. Thanks for the support folks!


----------

